# Metabones Smart Adaptor IV for Sony A7/A7R/A7S & Canon Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 15, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/07/metabones-smart-adaptor-iv-for-sony-a7a7ra7s-canon-lenses/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/07/metabones-smart-adaptor-iv-for-sony-a7a7ra7s-canon-lenses/">Tweet</a></div>
If you’re like me, you have lots of Canon glass and a Sony A7 of some kind. I use the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1008112-REG/sony_ilce7r_b_a7r_mirrorless_digital_camera.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Sony A7R</a> and the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1044728-REG/sony_ilce7s_b_alpha_a7s_mirrorless_digital.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Sony A7S</a>, both of which are great products with a few drawbacks like lens selection. I sometimes use Canon glass on the cameras, but I found the Metabones Adaptor III autofocused quite unreliably, although using it with the lens in manual focus has always worked just fine, especially for the tilt shift lenses.</p>
<p>Metabones has announced an updated version of the Canon to Sony smart adaptor. <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1054790-REG/metabones_mb_ef_e_bm4_canon_ef_lens_to.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">It is available for preorder and will begin shipping around July 17, 2014</a>.</p>
<p><strong>Features & Specifications</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>True electronic integration of aperture diaphragm; lets camera automatically choose aperture in Program or Shutter Priority exposure modes, or set it manually on the camera body in Aperture Priority or Manual modes.The adapter is powered by the camera body, so no external power source is required.</li>
<li>Two distinct operational modes are supported by the Smart Adapter IV: Green mode and Advanced mode. Green mode limits certain features and disables others in order to conserve the camera’s battery power.</li>
<li>Wide-Open button enables aperture to remain open for clear manual focusing.</li>
<li>Auto-Magnify/AF Assist enlarges the image in the viewfinder for easier manual focusing. This feature requires the AF/MF switch of the Canon EF mount lens to be set to the MF position and also requires a Canon EF mount lens that supports distance information. Auto-Magnify/AF Assist is disabled in Green mode.</li>
<li>High performance 32-bit processor and efficient switched-mode power supply.</li>
<li>Compatible with Sony E-mount full frame cameras such as the Sony A7, A7R and A7S. The Mark IV adapter supports auto “APS-C Size Capture” with EF-S lenses as well.</li>
<li>Supports distance and zoom display on VG and FS series camcorders and auto magnify on lenses that support distance information</li>
<li>Compatible with select fully manual lenses which have no electrical contacts.</li>
<li>Both camera-side and lens-side of the adapter are made of brass, precision-machined and plated with chromium.</li>
<li>Precise fit and solid connection – lens has no play, gap or wiggling when mounted on adapter and no adjustments are required to fit your lens.</li>
<li>Designed to reach infinity focus while maintaining the correct registration distance required to maintain optical quality of CRC lenses or lenses with floating elements.</li>
<li>Metabones uses matte-black treatment to keep internal reflection to a minimum in order to maintain the maximum optical quality possible with the lens.</li>
<li>Satin surface finish matches lens and camera mounts.</li>
<li>A third party zoom lens may need to be registered with the Smart Adapter first in order to detect its maximum aperture. Autofocus is disabled for most third-party lenses.</li>
<li>Only Canon-branded lenses introduced in or after 2006 are officially supported. Autofocus may be disabled for older Canon lenses and most third-party lenses, including most Sigma, Tamron and Tokina lenses and all Contax N lenses modified by Conurus.</li>
<li>The adapter’s tripod foot is detachable and compatible with Arca Swiss-style Quick-release heads.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="http://briansmith.com/metabones-smart-adapter-iv-sony-a7-a7r-a7s/" target="_blank">Read more at Brian Smith Pictures</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1054790-REG/metabones_mb_ef_e_bm4_canon_ef_lens_to.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Metabones Smart Adaptor IV at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## drjlo (Jul 15, 2014)

THE *Most* important information seems missing: improved AF speed with the Mk IV adapter? 

This is disappointing as well:
"A third party zoom lens may need to be registered with the Smart Adapter first in order to detect its maximum aperture. Autofocus is disabled for most third-party lenses.
Only Canon-branded lenses introduced in or after 2006 are officially supported. Autofocus may be disabled for older Canon lenses and most third-party lenses, including most Sigma, Tamron and Tokina lenses and all Contax N lenses modified by Conurus."


----------



## dgatwood (Jul 15, 2014)

So wait... they're releasing new hardware for what amounts to a firmware change? Why don't they just stick a micro-USB port on the side of the thing and make it flashable?


----------



## KBStudio (Jul 15, 2014)

It seems that the only real difference is the wider opening and better non-reflective surfaces. All the other functions are identical to the Mark III or am I missing something. 

So the problems I am having with the Mark III have not be addressed, adapter seemingly on its own, switching from Green to Advanced and thus eliminating all AF functions. The fix is really clunky and kind of frighting too. Turning on the camera and mounting the adapter and a lens while holding down the Open Button and then turning the camera off still holding the button and then removing the adapter and lens again. Not a real smooth kind of reset procedure, but it does work.


----------



## davidcampbellphotography (Jul 16, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> So wait... they're releasing new hardware for what amounts to a firmware change? Why don't they just stick a micro-USB port on the side of the thing and make it flashable?



On the MKIII adapter, there is already a small port but it is not user flashable (my understanding)


----------



## sarangiman (Jul 16, 2014)

Interesting that the actual improvements seem so minimal. My comments below refer to the Mark III.

One thing that really bugs me - and I brought this up with them - is that magnified view isn't activated automatically by turning the MF ring (in Green mode). It's nice to have the option of AF *and* MF without having to switch modes. I was told this has something to do with the modes the adapter 'simulates' with the Green vs. Advanced settings -- essentially a native E-mount lens and one attached via Sony's own A-to-E mount adapters, respectively. So I guess it's tricky to change the behavior of the adapter when the adapter simply emulates these modes. 

It's a shame though - especially when you also factor in that 'Advanced Mode' doesn't play well with electronic 1st curtain (you get a neutral density gradient from top to bottom at certain shutter speeds), and AF *always* fails in this mode (which I also don't understand).

Also, the adapter routinely 'crashes' on me, which I think someone else brought up above. The F-number will start flashing & I'll have to reset by either un-mounting & re-mounting, or sometimes even by pulling the battery out. Previously I've wondered if this has to do with loose contacts due to the 'squishy' lens mount - no idea if that's it though. At least this mount is vastly tightened on the A7S.

On the bright side, I'm incredibly glad these adapters exist. Canon is making very nice new glass, & it's great to be able to pair them with the A7R. Especially given the dearth of native lenses. For example, the new Canon 16-35 f/4L IS plays quite well with the A7R - assuming your lens mount & adapter are perfectly aligned (mine aren't, sadly, so I'm trying to make a custom shim).


----------



## SiliconVoid (Jul 16, 2014)

: Wake me up when they release the auto-aperture FD lens adapter... ;D


----------



## AvTvM (Jul 16, 2014)

Looks like an "interesting" business concept: make your customers buy a "new", marginally improved adapter every 6 months at 400 a pop, without offering any refunds for previous versions adapters. However, it will only work if metabonrs finds enough customers stupid enough to pöay along. I doubt it.

If sony wants my business for a compact FF-sensored MILC, they need to offer decent native lenses at decent prices, rather than me having to buy pricy, half-functional thirdparty adapter stuff to use some clunky existing lenses in pdd ways (manual focus? No way, dude). So I definitely won't buy - neither A7, nor metabones.


----------



## RJ_4000 (Jul 16, 2014)

Look also at this review : http://www.iso72.de/metabones-sony-nex-smart-adapter-mark-iv-vs-mark-iii-sealed-comparsionreview/
All this doesn't sound very good...

I own and use a King adapter that basically does the same thing with A7R.
Quality is probably lesser but there is no reflection I can see. 
This is useful since you have to be able to set the Aperture on the Canon lens.
With the Canon EF 16-35mm f/2.8L, the AF works (slowly but it works).
Some lens have some play though.

In general, I'm not found of the AF on A7R (I also own the Canon-Zeiss FE 55mm f/1.8 ). 
I greatly prefer using old Canon FD lenses with manual focus. 
They are smaller, lighter, more comfortable to focus, cheaper and, in general, of very good quality.
Main exception is the wide angle EF 16-35mm zoom for traveling : 
it's mounted on the A7R body when I travel and it's very useful.

I just purchased a Canon EF 16-35 f/4.0L IS -for quality in the corner and IS- and have to compare both...
Could well be the ideal combo for traveling !

Raoul


----------



## JMTB (Jul 17, 2014)

This must be a hoax by Metabones. Look what they say on the B&H site:

"Autofocus speed is very slow and inadequate for most moving subjects."

The A7R autofocus being what it is (slow and inaccurate in any but ideal lighting and contrast) this "new" product is tentamount to theft.

Support by Metabones is also awfull by the way.


----------

